# Pecan leaves for goats?



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

I am having a large old Pecan tree trimmed today.

There are lots of leaves. Before giving them to my goats as a treat I wanted to check and see if they can be poisonous.

Anyone have any experience with them?

Cant seem to find any reliable info on a search.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

We have two pecan trees and the goats LOVE them. We purposely go trim branches and leaves for them, they even crunch down and pecans that are in the branches.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks - I guess I'll run out and give them some (in moderation) now.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

If they aren't used to it moderation is the key. We have a large pecan tree in one of the goat pens. A storm took down several limbs out of it and the goats naturally were eating them like crazy the next morning. These were boer does. Some of the does got loose, cow patty type stools, but nothing severe.


----------

